# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  dianabol and test e

## will_work

just found out there real/legit. figured i post a pic for every one.

dianabol saids 25mg/ml oral use only 50ml
test enanthate 250mg/ml 10ml

----------


## GetSwole83

I thought Dbol was usually in pill form.

----------


## DBolNoob

yeah looks homemade with a cheap label like that, i certainly dont think i would trust it

----------


## MORPHIN

> I thought Dbol was usually in pill form.


you can get it in injectable form, a few UGL carries them

----------


## MasterKevin

Interesting labels look dodge but good luck

----------


## Matt

You do know that the op posted this 3 years ago??

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

lol.

----------


## Cthulhu

hahaha how about an update then? Was it good stuff?  :Wink:

----------


## boz

lol we have some characters on here.

----------

